# LO QUE PASÓ EN BATACLAN ES UN REFLEJO DE OCCIDENTE:CUCKS ESPERANDO A QUE LES CORTEN LOS HUEVOS Y SE LOS METAN EN LA BOCA,ANTES DE PENSAR EN DEFENDERSE



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (6 Ene 2022)

Lo que ocurrió en Bataclan es un fiel reflejo de Occidente. 

Nos vendieron que unos tíos armados hicieron una masacre en una discoteca, pero la cosa fue mucho más oscura. Para los que hemos investigado, se sabe que el asalto duró horas, y además de tiros se hicieron múltiples mutilaciones a los cuerpos (aún vivos). Por ejemplo, cortar los cojones y ponerlos en la boca (SIC, LITERALMENTE, TAL CUAL).

Hay que decir que el enemigo, aunque mejor armado, era mucho menor en número. Si eso hubiera pasado en un pueblo UNIDO Y COMPETENTE los habrían desarmado a golpetazos y linchado allí mismo (se hubieran producido víctimas, sí, pero muchas menos y los atacantes hubieran muerto en el asalto).

En vez de defenderse, los atacados quedaron petrificados esperando su turno para ser mutilados:





"Hola terrorista guaperas, córtame los cojones de cuck y métemelos en la boca"

Dicho comportamiento antinatural es un fiel reflejo de Occidente. Por eso vamos a ser sustituidos.


----------



## InigoMontoya (6 Ene 2022)

oye, tienes que ir a remar duro en un curro de mierda donde te tratan como a un perro a patadas que alguien debe de pagar las pensiones de la moronegrada y los 3000 al mes de las funcicharos pelofrito!!!


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (6 Ene 2022)

fuente tus cojones morenos... aunque en este caso este feo decirlo


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (6 Ene 2022)

SpeedyGonzalez dijo:


> fuente tus cojones morenos... aunque en este caso este feo decirlo



Aquí el ejemplo de un cuck









Los horrores de Bataclan: los islamistas cometieron mutilaciones sexuales y torturas


La Comisión Parlamentaria descubre “cosas que jamás se han dicho” de los atentados de París / Un cadáver tenía los testículos en la boca / Apuñalaron a mujeres en los genitales.




www.elespanol.com





Y esta es una de las múltiples fuentes.


----------



## MrDanger (6 Ene 2022)

Lo mismo le hicieron hace 100 años en Annual a nuestros bisabuelos. Pero oye, que los malos somos nosotros y hay que darles cariño.


----------



## Lomo Plateado (6 Ene 2022)

Cada día estoy más seguro que todos estos acontecimientos son psy ops con actores. Simulacros de " alta calidad" .


----------



## Abubilla73 (6 Ene 2022)

Lomo Plateado dijo:


> Cada día estoy más seguro que todos estos acontecimientos son psy ops con actores. Simulacros de " alta calidad" .



Es difícil aceptar que haya tanta crueldad sociopática en nuestra sociedad.

No obstante, el mal existe


----------



## Shudra (6 Ene 2022)

El mal existe y se llama Islam.


----------



## cerilloprieto (6 Ene 2022)

Shudra dijo:


> El mal existe y se llama Islam.



Sionismo chaval. Lo estás sufriendo y no quieres enterarte.


----------



## Teuro (6 Ene 2022)

SpeedyGonzalez dijo:


> fuente tus cojones morenos... aunque en este caso este feo decirlo



Pues así fue, además, sino recuerdo mal, al usodicho que castraron solo pudieron los familiares reconocerle por un lado, al parecer también le "trabajaron" el otro ojo de la cara.


----------



## JimTonic (6 Ene 2022)

SpeedyGonzalez dijo:


> fuente tus cojones morenos... aunque en este caso este feo decirlo




duro creo que tres horas y entraron porque un pòlicia arrebato una ametralladora a un tio del ejercito frances, dentro de la discoteca los islamistas tenian armamento militar y no podian entrar con las pistolas d ela policia


segundo, un padre fue a reconocer a su hijo y le enseñaron la mitad d ela cara tapada con una sabana, el medico le dijo que era lo unico reconocible y que era mejor no ver el resto


tercero, fue retrasmitido todas las torturas en vivo a la red islamista como ejemplo de la degradacion de occidente


cuarto no solo mutilaron cuerpos, desmembraron cadaveres y lso volvieron a "armar" cosiendolos, podias encontrarte la cabeza de un tio en el torso de una mujer sin piernas, o las piernas de una mujer cosidas a los brazos mutilados de alguien



quinto, el policía inspector jefe que entro primero de la unidad de homicidios que llevaba 25 años viendo salvajdas vomito al entrar en el piso de arriba


----------



## Teuro (6 Ene 2022)

MrDanger dijo:


> Lo mismo le hicieron hace 100 años en Annual a nuestros bisabuelos. Pero oye, que los malos somos nosotros y hay que darles cariño.



Lo del Annual es el típico ejemplo de "son sus costumbres y hay que respetarlas". Era usual que los rifeños castraran a sus víctimas, según leí desde tiempo inmemoriales era un "trofeo" llevar penes disecados de los enemigos matados, en vez de cabelleras. En lo del Annual el horror fue que hicieron una orgía de sangre ejecutando a un ejército que previamente se había rendido saltándose las más elementales reglas "civilizadas" de la guerra (según dicen rebanaban huevos con las víctimas vivas). La respuesta fue un ataque con armas químicas, lo que deja en tablas el tablero de los horrores.


----------



## JimTonic (6 Ene 2022)

sexto clavaron cuchillos a las mujeres en las vaginas y las desgarraron desde dentro en vivo, a los hombres los mutilaron/caparon


----------



## Teuro (6 Ene 2022)

Lomo Plateado dijo:


> Cada día estoy más seguro que todos estos acontecimientos son psy ops con actores. Simulacros de " alta calidad" .



Resulta raro que en un asalto "militar" de una discoteca donde estaban asediados afuera por la policía se "entretuvieran" con ese tipo de "festejos" de amputaciones sobre las víctimas. No se, lo lógico es que haya tensión y vigilancia ante el inminente asalto policial. Es raro.


----------



## Don Pascual (6 Ene 2022)

La culpa es de las víctimas, obviamente, si hubieran visto tantas películas de Van Damme o Stallone como yo , sabrían perfectamente lo fácil que es desarmar a un terrorista armado con un aK-47, dejarle K.O y luego matarlos a todos en cuestión de segundos con el fusil incautado.

Los occidentales cada vez estamos mas amariconados.


----------



## Teuro (6 Ene 2022)

JimTonic dijo:


> cuarto no solo mutilaron cuerpos, desmembraron cadaveres y lso volvieron a "armar" cosiendolos, podias encontrarte la cabeza de un tio en el torso de una mujer sin piernas, o las piernas de una mujer cosidas a los brazos mutilados de alguien



De esto no he leído nada, del resto si. No se, parece raro y sin sentido alguno que se pusieran a jugar a ser el Rey de La Noche con los cadáveres, no tiene sentido. Lo de apuñalar a mujeres en los genitales podría interpretarse como "el castigo a una puta" en la enfermiza visión de su religión y lo de castrar el jóven, pues lo mismo es que fue el único que se encaró con ellos y le aplicaron ese "castigo" por ser el que más cojones tenía dentro de la discoteca.


----------



## Mundocruel (6 Ene 2022)

A todo esto añádele que estás en un ambiente rodeado de objetos que pueden ser usados como armas.


----------



## Roedr (6 Ene 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Lo del Annual es el típico ejemplo de "son sus costumbres y hay que respetarlas". Era usual que los rifeños castraran a sus víctimas, según leí desde tiempo inmemoriales era un "trofeo" llevar penes disecados de los enemigos matados, en vez de cabelleras. En lo del Annual el horror fue que hicieron una orgía de sangre ejecutando a un ejército que previamente se había rendido saltándose las más elementales reglas "civilizadas" de la guerra (según dicen rebanaban huevos con las víctimas vivas).* La respuesta fue un ataque con armas químicas, lo que deja en tablas el tablero de los horrores.*



no sabía eso, si es así me alegro que se vengaran de esos cerdos


----------



## Don Pascual (6 Ene 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


> A todo esto añádele que estás en un ambiente rodeado de objetos que pueden ser usados como armas.



Y ya si dominas las patadas voladoras, se cagan encima.


----------



## tovarovsky (6 Ene 2022)

Lomo Plateado dijo:


> Cada día estoy más seguro que todos estos acontecimientos son psy ops con actores. Simulacros de " alta calidad" .



No tengas ninguna duda de que fue preparado y permitido y no eran simples yihadistas turbanteros.


----------



## JimTonic (6 Ene 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> De esto no he leído nada, del resto si. No se, parece raro y sin sentido alguno que se pusieran a jugar a ser el Rey de La Noche con los cadáveres, no tiene sentido. Lo de apuñalar a mujeres en los genitales podría interpretarse como "el castigo a una puta" en la enfermiza visión de su religión y lo de castrar el jóven, pues lo mismo es que fue el único que se encaró con ellos y le aplicaron ese "castigo" por ser el que más cojones tenía dentro de la discoteca.



pararon el video que tenian pensado ser distribuido por la television francesa y tenian que hacer algo de mucho impacto, pero supongo que iban hasta las orejas de todo (para hacer eso lo necesitas) y se les fue de las manos.


----------



## Roedr (6 Ene 2022)

SpeedyGonzalez dijo:


> fuente tus cojones morenos... aunque en este caso este feo decirlo



hay un montón de fuentes, esto se sabe desde hace mucho tiempo. El gobierno francés y la sociedad francesas ha mirado para otro lado. Es su 11M.


----------



## Rilakkuma (6 Ene 2022)

Investigué el tema en su momento y eso nunca pasó ni hay una sola prueba. Pero no tienes que creerme a mi, te invito a que busques por ti mismo.


----------



## JimTonic (6 Ene 2022)

sacaron las pistolas y ametralladoras
se cargaron a no se cuantos en la pista
subieron arriba con los que estaban vivos como ovejitas (los que sobrevivieron abajo dijeron que degollaron a bastantes abajo en la pista)
arriba se hicieron fuentes con armamento militar
3-4 horas fueras oyendo chillar a los niños (eran niños) como corderos degollados

irian drogados recibiendo ordenes a traves de internet, cuando se cansaron la primera hora de capar y matar a todos el que estaba dirigiendo todo saco su lado mas "artistico" 


a proposito tambienn dijeron que cosieron a cuerpos de hombres y mujeres en actos de fornicacion, parece que cuando ya estaban muertos


----------



## MrDanger (6 Ene 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Lo del Annual es el típico ejemplo de "son sus costumbres y hay que respetarlas". Era usual que los rifeños castraran a sus víctimas, según leí desde tiempo inmemoriales era un "trofeo" llevar penes disecados de los enemigos matados, en vez de cabelleras. En lo del Annual el horror fue que hicieron una orgía de sangre ejecutando a un ejército que previamente se había rendido saltándose las más elementales reglas "civilizadas" de la guerra (según dicen rebanaban huevos con las víctimas vivas). La respuesta fue un ataque con armas químicas, lo que deja en tablas el tablero de los horrores.



Sí, por lo que he leído los españoles se adentraron en el territorio sin asegurar las posiciones, dejando pequeñas guarniciones. El ejército no era profesional, aquello era un secarral y les mataban al ir a por agua... Incluso algunos abandonaron las piezas de artillería en manos de los rifeños. Un desastre. Encima las kabilas supuestamente aliadas les traicionaron.


----------



## JimTonic (6 Ene 2022)

Rilakkuma dijo:


> Investigué el tema en su momento y eso nunca pasó ni hay una sola prueba. Pero no tienes que creerme a mi, te invito a que busques por ti mismo.



aqui sin ir mas lejos

busca bataclan mutilaciones en google










Los horrores de Bataclan: los islamistas cometieron mutilaciones sexuales y torturas


La Comisión Parlamentaria descubre “cosas que jamás se han dicho” de los atentados de París / Un cadáver tenía los testículos en la boca / Apuñalaron a mujeres en los genitales.




www.elespanol.com







y se le había arrancado un ojo, que varias mujeres fueron apuñaladas a la altura de los genitales, que hubo personas destripadas, degolladas y decapitadas y que se simularon actos sexuales con mujeres. 


De acuerdo con los testimonios recogidos, los terroristas de la sala de conciertos Bataclan torturaron a sus víctimas, y les hicieron padecer actos atroces que hasta ahora no habían salido a la la luz pública.


----------



## tothewebs (6 Ene 2022)

Lomo Plateado dijo:


> Cada día estoy más seguro que todos estos acontecimientos son psy ops con actores. Simulacros de " alta calidad" .



no lo dude, fue una psy op al igual que el del charlie hebdo, lo de los camiones aplastaviandantes, lo del boko haram, lo del coronatimo, el ebola, los rebanacuelloslive del isis, etc etc

Doctrina del shock en sus pantallas hoygan.


----------



## Lomo Plateado (6 Ene 2022)

tovarovsky dijo:


> No tengas ninguna duda de que fue preparado y permitido y no eran simples yihadistas turbanteros.



Si como los del atentado de Boston , actores que salieron en diferentes psy ops de estas, está más que confirmado con fotografías.
obviamente dedican una especial atención a que desaparezcan de internet, quién? Pues los de siempre y por su naturaleza de "coaliciones con un mismo propósito" puedes descartar y darte cuenta que todos están relacionados . Peliculones, ya te digo para mi cuanto más veo más me convence de que es TODO ,repito TODO una farsa .


----------



## Roedr (6 Ene 2022)

JimTonic dijo:


> sacaron las pistolas y ametralladoras
> se cargaron a no se cuantos en la pista
> subieron arriba con los que estaban vivos como ovejitas (los que sobrevivieron abajo dijeron que degollaron a bastantes abajo en la pista)
> arriba se hicieron fuentes con armamento militar
> ...



Lo que no entiendo es por qué la policía no entró antes. Sabían de sobra el tipo de animales que estaban dentro. Lo única opción lógica era entrar a fuego matando a todo lo que se moviera. Así habrían salvado muchas vidas. Que ascazo de mundo.


----------



## sivigliano (6 Ene 2022)

AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS dijo:


> Lo que ocurrió en Bataclan es un fiel reflejo de Occidente.
> 
> Nos vendieron que unos tíos armados hicieron una masacre en una discoteca, pero la cosa fue mucho más oscura. Para los que hemos investigado, se sabe que el asalto duró horas, y además de tiros se hicieron múltiples mutilaciones a los cuerpos (aún vivos). Por ejemplo, cortar los cojones y ponerlos en la boca (SIC, LITERALMENTE, TAL CUAL).
> 
> ...



Después de eso un terrorista fue reducido por varios viajeros en el trayecto de Bruselas a París y otro fue aniquilado en el puente de Westminster en Londres reducido por varios transeúntes. Por no hablar del español del patinete que se enfrentó a uno de los terroristas a golpes. 
Si hoy intentan secuestrar un avión tenga por seguro que el pasaje no se quedará quieto.
El factor sorpresa se acabó.


----------



## Teuro (6 Ene 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> no sabía eso, si es así me alegro que se vengaran de esos cerdos



... armas químicas a las tropas reveldes y población civil.





Armas químicas en la Guerra del Rif - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org






Cosa denunciada por ellos pero negada hasta la saciedad por España. Abd El-Krim fue derrotado mediante una contraofensiva hispano-francesa mediante el primer desembarco anfíbio de la historia en Alhucemas, el cabrón tuvo la brillante ocurrencia de entregarse a los franceses en vez de los españoles, lo "exiliaron" a todo lujo a ultramar, pero finalmente consiguió escapar y refugiarse en Egipto donde murio plácidamente.

Por cierto, ERC propuso en el 2005 que España reconociera su uso, cosa que fue denegada con votos del PSOE y PP. Supongo que si a Rufián se le ocurriera pasado mañana volver a proponerlo saldría adelante.


----------



## JimTonic (6 Ene 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Lo que no entiendo es por qué la policía no entró antes. Sabían de sobra el tipo de animales que estaban dentro. Lo única opción lógica era entrar a fuego matando a todo lo que se moviera. Así habrían salvado muchas vidas. Que ascazo de mundo.




la policia casi termina a tiros con el ejercitio, llego la policia y no tenian armamento para competir con los islamistas, y el ejercitio no tenia ordenes de entrar, asi hasta que un inspector arrebato a ostias a un chaval su fusil de asalto militar y entro y ya le siguieron el resto, cuando entro el ejercicito todo se acabo en 10 min


de hecho hubo muchos fallos de comunicacion y se creo una comision para investigar que cojones falló alli (lo puedes ver en el articulo qu ehe colgado)
ç


----------



## Teuro (6 Ene 2022)

sivigliano dijo:


> Después de eso un terrorista fue reducido por varios viajeros en el trayecto de Bruselas a París y otro fue aniquilado en el puente de Westminster en Londres reducido por varios transeúntes. Por no hablar del español del patinete que se enfrentó a uno de los terroristas a golpes.
> Si hoy intentan secuestrar un avión tenga por seguro que el pasaje no se quedará quieto.
> El factor sorpresa se acabó.



No es el factor sorpresa, sino que lo se ha acabado es el "factor civilizado". Si tu secuestras el avión es por un fin en concreto no para ejecutar al pasaje, una vez que vas a hacer lo segundo es normal que el se acabe el silencio de los corderos. De todas formas es fácil dominar a gente civilizada y más dificil con asalvajados. Eso lo sabían perfectamente los romanos en su época. Con una "Blitzkrieg" puedes tomar Francia en menos de 24 horas, no intentes eso en Afganistan.


----------



## Jorgito Rafael (6 Ene 2022)

Hemos perdido muchos cojones como civilización.

La respuesta a eso debio ser matar a los miles de islamicos que tienen en las carceles en Francia, empalarlos en las calles, se acabaron las bromas.

Quien la hace, la paga, incluido ataque quimico contra objetivos del ISIS, si mueren inocentes pues es lo que hay.

Asi, con dos cojones.


----------



## larios357 (6 Ene 2022)

AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS dijo:


> Lo que ocurrió en Bataclan es un fiel reflejo de Occidente.
> 
> Nos vendieron que unos tíos armados hicieron una masacre en una discoteca, pero la cosa fue mucho más oscura. Para los que hemos investigado, se sabe que el asalto duró horas, y además de tiros se hicieron múltiples mutilaciones a los cuerpos (aún vivos). Por ejemplo, cortar los cojones y ponerlos en la boca (SIC, LITERALMENTE, TAL CUAL).
> 
> ...



Sin tener mucha idea pues siendo una discoteca ya ves tu, iban tíos armados y tu no tienes ni una navaja. En usa también han organizado buenas como un notas con 2 pistolas que mató a quien quiso y luego se suicidó, no será tan fácil.
Por eso digo que a saber, si te puedes organizar y desarmar a alguno, aquí todo se ve muy fácil,


----------



## Lomo Plateado (6 Ene 2022)

tothewebs dijo:


> no lo dude, fue una psy op al igual que el del charlie hebdo, lo de los camiones aplastaviandantes, lo del boko haram, lo del coronatimo, el ebola, los rebanacuelloslive del isis, etc etc
> 
> Doctrina del shock en sus pantallas hoygan.



Ahora tambien esta de moda lo del Asalto al Capitolio , LOL otro set de rodaje donde se veia a cuatro polis Paco abriendo las vallas al cabeza bufalo y su panda Fake de hollywood. EN TODOS LOS PEQUEÑOS DETALLES SE LES VE EL PLUMERO. NI TRUMP VS BIDEN NI CHINA VS USA , VIVIMOS UNA PSY OP BRUTAL , DESPERTAD!!


----------



## Roedr (6 Ene 2022)

JimTonic dijo:


> la policia casi termina a tiros con el ejercitio, llego la policia y no tenian armamento para competir con los islamistas, y el ejercitio no tenia ordenes de entrar, asi hasta que un inspector arrebato a ostias a un chaval su fusil de asalto militar y entro y ya le siguieron el resto, cuando entro el ejercicito todo se acabo en 10 min
> 
> 
> de hecho hubo muchos fallos de comunicacion y se creo una comision para investigar que cojones falló alli (lo puedes ver en el articulo qu ehe colgado)
> ç



Que vergüenza de ejército. 

No recuerdo el caso exacto y dónde, creo que en Rusia o país satélite, pero en una parecida entraron los del pueblo con escopetas de caza para acabar con los terroristas. Entraron paisanos, policías y militares al aluvión. Imagino que es la dinámica en este tipo de situaciones.


----------



## larios357 (6 Ene 2022)

tovarovsky dijo:


> No tengas ninguna duda de que fue preparado y permitido y no eran simples yihadistas turbanteros.



Hablas de un ritual con sacrificios y torturas?


----------



## Kbkubito (6 Ene 2022)

AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS dijo:


> Lo que ocurrió en Bataclan es un fiel reflejo de Occidente.
> 
> Nos vendieron que unos tíos armados hicieron una masacre en una discoteca, pero la cosa fue mucho más oscura. Para los que hemos investigado, se sabe que el asalto duró horas, y además de tiros se hicieron múltiples mutilaciones a los cuerpos (aún vivos). Por ejemplo, cortar los cojones y ponerlos en la boca (SIC, LITERALMENTE, TAL CUAL).
> 
> ...



El cantante de la banda que toco aquella noche dijo que los puertas escoltaron a los atacantes hasta la pista donde estaba el público.
Ya que no sucumbimos al terror musulman nos han preparado el virus chino.


----------



## Roedr (6 Ene 2022)

Jorgito Rafael dijo:


> Hemos perdido muchos cojones como civilización.
> 
> La respuesta a eso debio ser matar a los miles de islamicos que tienen en las carceles en Francia, empalarlos en las calles, se acabaron las bromas.
> 
> ...



Sólo hay que matar a los terroristas. Al resto lo que hay que hacer es expulsarlos del país.


----------



## EXTOUAREG (6 Ene 2022)

Todo lo del Bataclan y los atentados posteriores en toda Europa, Bruselas, Berlín etc fueron provocados a raíz de los bombardeos masivos sobre Gaza que Israel perpetró meses atrás en 2015 y tras la abrumadora empatía de todos los europeos por los palestinos que estaban siendo masacrados.

Sión dijo:

O sea que apoyáis a los moritos? Pues os vamos a llenar Europa de refugiados musulmanes y os vamos a hacer los mismos atentados que nos hacen a nosotros en Jerusalén y Tel Aviv, atropellos, machetazos etc...

El que no quiera entender esto es que no se esta enterando de nada, mirad cómo tras los últimos bombarderos de Gaza los lideres europeos han estado callados y ni uno solo se ha atrevido a dar un toque a Israel ni apoyar a Palestina.


----------



## sivigliano (6 Ene 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Lo del Annual es el típico ejemplo de "son sus costumbres y hay que respetarlas". Era usual que los rifeños castraran a sus víctimas, según leí desde tiempo inmemoriales era un "trofeo" llevar penes disecados de los enemigos matados, en vez de cabelleras. En lo del Annual el horror fue que hicieron una orgía de sangre ejecutando a un ejército que previamente se había rendido saltándose las más elementales reglas "civilizadas" de la guerra (según dicen rebanaban huevos con las víctimas vivas). La respuesta fue un ataque con armas químicas, lo que deja en tablas el tablero de los horrores.



Usted habla de la matanza de Monte Arruit. Allí se refugiaron 3000 militares españoles y se rindieron al no recibir ayuda tras muchos días cercados en el fuerte y quedarse sin agua, víveres y municiones. Jamás tendrían que haberse rendido sino cargar contra el enemigo con las bayonetas caladas y morir matando y no siendo degollados como corderos desarmados. Con suerte de 3000 muchos habrían llegado a la lucha cuerpo a cuerpo.


----------



## Roedr (6 Ene 2022)

sivigliano dijo:


> Usted habla de la matanza de Monte Arruit. Allí se refugiaron 3000 militares españoles y se rindieron al no recibir ayuda tras muchos días cercados en el fuerte y quedarse sin agua, víveres y municiones. *Jamás tendrían que haberse rendido sino cargar contra el enemigo con las bayonetas caladas y morir matando y no siendo degollados como corderos desarmados. Con suerte de 3000 muchos habrían llegado a la lucha cuerpo a cuerpo.*



estas cosas son muy fáciles de decir sentados frente a la pantalla del ordenador


----------



## Teuro (6 Ene 2022)

Jorgito Rafael dijo:


> Hemos perdido muchos cojones como civilización.
> 
> La respuesta a eso debio ser matar a los miles de islamicos que tienen en las carceles en Francia, empalarlos en las calles, se acabaron las bromas.
> 
> ...



Aunque parezca increible no hace mucho franceses y británicos se dedicaron a "civilizar" naciones musulmanas al punto de dominar o conquistarlas casi todas.


----------



## Lomo Plateado (6 Ene 2022)

Uno de los terroristas llebava 5 capas de calzoncillos y después se colapsó el edificio y apareció su pasaporte intacto. Palabrita.


----------



## Roedr (6 Ene 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Aunque parezca increible no hace mucho franceses y británicos se dedicaron a "civilizar" naciones musulmanas al punto de dominar o conquistarlas casi todas.



Con un éxito notable. No hay más que ver Argelia y Nigeria.


----------



## BHAN83 (6 Ene 2022)

AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS dijo:


> Lo que ocurrió en Bataclan es un fiel reflejo de Occidente.
> 
> Nos vendieron que unos tíos armados hicieron una masacre en una discoteca, pero la cosa fue mucho más oscura. Para los que hemos investigado, se sabe que el asalto duró horas, y además de tiros se hicieron múltiples mutilaciones a los cuerpos (aún vivos). Por ejemplo, cortar los cojones y ponerlos en la boca (SIC, LITERALMENTE, TAL CUAL).
> 
> ...



Y como te vas a defender de un AK47.

Si viviera yo eso, lo que buscaria es la forma de escapar, no de enfrentarme a moros locos.


----------



## Jorgito Rafael (6 Ene 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Sólo hay que matar a los terroristas. Al resto lo que hay que hacer es expulsarlos del país.



Hay que matar a todos los que apoyen minimamente lo ocurrido, a todos y ademas publicamente.


----------



## JimTonic (7 Ene 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Que vergüenza de ejército.
> 
> No recuerdo el caso exacto y dónde, creo que en Rusia o país satélite, pero en una parecida entraron los del pueblo con escopetas de caza para acabar con los terroristas. Entraron paisanos, policías y militares al aluvión. Imagino que es la dinámica en este tipo de situaciones.




te digo yo en cual, y lo voy a contar de cabeza, en este asalto murio el jefe de las fuerzas especiales rusas (spetnaz creo que se llaman) ahora lo cuento y luego te enlazo la noticia para que veas la buena cabeza que tengo


1) los islamistas tenian un colegio en el cual metieron a los niños en el centro de la cancha de baloncesto

2) rodearon el edificio de la cancha de baloncesto con explosivos y ataron explosivos al techo

3) llegaron las fuerzas especiales rusas y empezaron con las negociaciones, el asalto era imposible porque estaba todo rodeado de explosivos

4) un explosivo no se sabe muy bien exploto en una pared, y en la confusion los niños empezaron a salir del edificio y los islamistas los empezaron a disparar a sangre fria

5) el jefe de las fuerzas especiales llego al sitio y se puso en el agujero parando con su cuerpo los disparos de los islamistas mientras el resto del equipo ponia a salvo a los niños, cuando cayó el jefe se puso en el agujero otro de las fuerzas especiales, cuando cayo otro, cuando cayo otro, cuando cayo otro hasta que pusieron a salvo a los niños


ese dia murieron unos cuantos al regresar a casa simplemente brindaron con vodka, creo recordar que murieron 7


aqui esta



elmundo.es - Hallan un centenar de cadáveres en el gimnasio del colegio ruso


----------



## JimTonic (7 Ene 2022)

BHAN83 dijo:


> Y como te vas a defender de un AK47.
> 
> Si viviera yo eso, lo que buscaria es la forma de escapar, no de enfrentarme a moros locos.



los que se salvaron es porque se hicieron los muertos en el piso de abajo


----------



## Roedr (7 Ene 2022)

JimTonic dijo:


> te digo yo en cual, y lo voy a contar de cabeza, en este asalto murio el jefe de las fuerzas especiales rusas (spetnaz creo que se llaman) ahora lo cuento y luego te enlazo la noticia para que veas la buena cabeza que tengo
> 
> 
> 1) los islamistas tenian un colegio en el cual metieron a los niños en el centro de la cancha de baloncesto
> ...



Sí, fue esa. Da escalofríos sólo pensar que existe ese tipo de animales.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (7 Ene 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Resulta raro que en un asalto "militar" de una discoteca donde estaban asediados afuera por la policía se "entretuvieran" con ese tipo de "festejos" de amputaciones sobre las víctimas. No se, lo lógico es que haya tensión y vigilancia ante el inminente asalto policial. Es raro.



Esto los gabacho llegaron con armas de asalto y escudos


----------



## JimTonic (7 Ene 2022)

Beslán, el récord del horror terrorista en Rusia


"Aquel día no pensaba ir a la escuela". Para Vika Guseinova ese primer día de clase iba a ser un mero trámite de entrega de flores y listas de canciones, algo aburrido para una est




www.elmundo.es


----------



## Neosarraceno1 (7 Ene 2022)

Ya se lo dijo Nicholas Rockefeller a Aaron Russo: El terrorismo será nuestra nueva arma de dominación mundial.

Y mucho se habla del islam, cuando el islam condena los actos terroristas y a estos grupos mayoritariamente como takfiris ( incrédulos, no musulmanes) de hecho la mayoría de las víctimas de estos grupos son musulmanes en vez de occidentales.

El origen del terrorismo internacional es la banca sionista. Tanto Al Qaeda, como Isis son una fabricación de la OTAN al igual que otros grupos, reconocido por la misma Killary Clinton ante los medios : " Nosotros creamos a Al Qaeda"." Nosotros creamos al Isis. Y los han usado junto con los atentados del 11S, para dominar a la población y pisotear la libertad.

De hecho tras la aprobación de la Patriot USS Act, al poco del 11S, el gobierno/s puede sin orden judicial: intervenir cualquier cuenta bancaria, escuchar o monitorear a cualquier ciudadano, videovigilancia masiva, medidas coercitivas de todo tipo...vamos, unas cadenas que a los borregos les parecen brazaletes de oro: hay que sacrificar la libertad por la seguridad, yo no tengo nada que ocultar, que espíen y actúen si es por mi seguridad...

En el caso de Francia hay antecedentes de que el Estado hay ocasiones que prescinde de la figura del " confidente" y es el mismo Estado el que recluta directamente a los terroristas . Muhammad Mera, el terrorista que mató a varias personas en un colegio judío y una sinagoga, lo denunció en un video grabado poco antes de que un comando especial lo abatiera a tiros, denunció con nombre y apellidos al coronel del servicio secreto que lo reclutó. Dicho coronel le proporciono medios y hasta visado para viajar a Israel.










Mohamed Merah aurait découvert qu'il était manipulé par les services du renseignement français


Il aurait réalisé juste avant sa mort qu'un de ses amis, qu'il pensait être un djihadiste, était un agent du renseignement.




www.lemonde.fr






Os dejo a continuación un mensaje publicado en otro hilo en el que explico un poco más extensamente como funciona el terrorismo en Occidente y el papel del Estado en su consecución. En dicho hilo se preguntaba si el PSOE sería capaz de organizar otro atentado como el 11 M
.......................

Aunque a los del PSOE los creo capaces de eso y de más, es prácticamente imposible que atentados de tal magnitud sean llevados a cabo sin la acción y omisión, en varias de sus fases, por algunos elementos del gobierno de turno y en ese momento gobernaba el PP. Si hubiera gobernado el PSOE en ese momento, seguramente habría pasado lo mismo.
A los 2 días, un mando policial (léase chupapollas de los políticos de turno) llamó por teléfono a RENFE dando orden de la destrucción inmediata de los vagones del atentado, obviamente para destruir pruebas.
Todo se encuadra dentro de la " estrategia global contra el terrorismo" implantada por agencias y gobiernos de todo el mundo a raíz de los atentados del 11 S y consiste principalmente en la captación y fabricación de células terroristas por parte del Estado, para supuestamente desmantelarlas antes de que realicen un atentado.

El problema es que dicha estrategia, es un gran peligro, a veces( grandes atentados) utilizada por agentes " externos"( Mossad, redes tipo GLADIO...) y connivencia o manipulación, de estas redes con algunos elementos del gobierno de turno. Obviamente no todo el gobierno de EEUU estaba metido en el ajo del 11S, como no todo el gobierno del PP en el 11M, si no algún elemento clave dentro del gobierno.

Un elemento común a la víspera de un gran atentado suelen ser los simulacros de terrorismo celebrados un día antes, como ocurrió el 11S , el 11M y en otros mediáticos atentados. Un simulacro de terrorismo permite un escenario ideal de cierta confusión, aprovechada por las redes externas ( GLADIO, MOSSAD...) o internas para preparar y actuar en los escenarios.Recuérdese que un oportunisimo simulacro de secuestro de aviones el mismo día del 11S, " desactivó" los radares del NORAD que hubieran impedido los atentados.
Recomiendo leer completo, este enlace, aunque es un poco largo, y basándose en juicios celebrados en EEUU, hace una radiografía completa de como el gobierno es básicamente una fábrica de terroristas( mediante " entrapment"), usando el papel del " confidente"( delincuentes y camellos) a los que pagan una pasta ( o droga u otros incentivos) y como estos confidentes, prometen grandes recompensas a los nuevos terroristas que reclutan y aleccionan( véanse paralelismos con los terroristas del 11M, casi todos confidentes de la policía, guardia civil y CNI)






Creating Terrorists: Issues with Counterterrorism Tactics and the Entrapment Defense


Carissa Prevratil[1] Terrorism is a phenomenon that instills a significant level of fear among the American public. The capacity for destruction is immense and it has the potential to harm the entire nation in a matter of seconds. The constant exposure to terrorist attacks and terrorist-related...




www.ramapo.edu





Más sobre el "entrapment" ( emboscada)





Entrapment - Wikipedia







en.m.wikipedia.org





A veces se prescinde de la figura del " confidente" y es directamente el servicio secreto quien recluta y proporciona fondos para los atentados, como así denunció Muhammad Mera en un video grabado antes del asalto policial que acabó con su vida









Mohamed Merah aurait découvert qu'il était manipulé par les services du renseignement français


Il aurait réalisé juste avant sa mort qu'un de ses amis, qu'il pensait être un djihadiste, était un agent du renseignement.




www.lemonde.fr





El imán de Ripoll, que reclutó a los chavales de los atentados de las ramblas y que reventó con 50 bombonas de butano manipulando explosivos; era agente del CNI









El imán de Ripoll fue confidente del CNI hasta el día del atentado, según 'Público'


El digital publica un informe que asegura que los servicios de inteligencia conocían las actividades de la célula yihadista




amp.elperiodico.com





No sólo los fichan, si no que les protegen. Chivatazo de la policia nacional ( grabado) a la célula de Sabadell, de que los mossos estaban detrás de ellos





__





Los Mossos denunciaron a la Policía Nacional por un supuesto chivatazo a los yihadistas de Sabadell







www.lavanguardia.com





El supuesto yihadista de Son Gotleu que supuestamente llamaba a la yihad en redes sociales, del que mucho se publicó cuando fue detenido pero casi nada cuando fue absuelto, vio salvado su culo gracias a que la policía confirmó un flagrante caso de " entrapment", por parte de un tal " Ángel" presunto agente del CNI que a su vez entorpeció otra investigación a un yihadista en España









Absuelto el acusado de yihadismo de Son Gotleu porque actuó creyendo que colaboraba con el CNI


La Sección Primera de la Sala de lo Penal de la Audiencia Nacional ha absuelto al marroquí Mohamed Harrak al Louath de los delitos de integración y colaboración con organización terrorista porque considera que contactó con personas radicalizadas con las que hablaba de atentar o viajar a zonas de...




amp.ultimahora.es





En este enlace se explica como Nicholas Rockefeller revela a Aaron Russo desvela los planes de la banca sionista para controlar a la sociedad mediante la implantación del terrorismo, también explica como el feminismo es un invento de la banca sionista para dividir y controlar a la sociedad.








Un Rockefeller reconoce que montaron el 11-S y el movimiento feminazi


Jueves, 24 de Julio, 2014 Multitud de artículos relacionan al movimiento feminista con Rockefeller: - Aaron Russo: “Rockefeller creó el m...




custodiapaterna.blogspot.com


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (7 Ene 2022)

Pin la fuente o lefazo


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (7 Ene 2022)

Forero se come un fake como la catedral de Reims..y ni se molesta con una simple búsqueda en Tor


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (7 Ene 2022)

Otro caso de cuckismo supremo:









Murder of Maria Ladenburger - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org





*Maria Ladenburger* (6 de diciembre de 1996 - 16 de octubre de 2016) era una estudiante de medicina de 19 años de Friburgo de Brisgovia , Baden-Württemberg , Alemania , que fue encontrada violada y ahogada el 16 de octubre de 2016 en el río Dreisam . El 3 de diciembre de 2016, la policía de Friburgo detuvo a Hussein Khavari, que había sido identificado por un cabello encontrado en la escena del crimen y una grabación de CCTV desde el interior de un tranvía. Las pruebas de ADN lo vincularon a la escena del crimen y finalmente fue condenado.

Khavari había entrado en Alemania como refugiado en noviembre de 2015. Más tarde se descubrió que había cumplido una pena de prisión por intentar robar y asesinar a una niña en Grecia antes de entrar en Alemania. Esto provocó una discusión sobre posibles fallas en los sistemas europeos de intercambio de información sobre refugiados y migrantes, y los antecedentes penales que puedan tener.







*La familia de la hija adolescente de un funcionario de la UE que fue violada y asesinada 'por un migrante afgano' pide a sus simpatizantes que donen dinero a la organización benéfica para refugiados*











Pictured: The migrant who ‘raped and murdered’ German teen


Medical student Maria Ladenburger, who had also taken time out to help asylum seekers as a volunteer, was found dead in a river in the south-western German university city of Freiburg in October.




www.dailymail.co.uk





El padre tiene una pinta de cuck IMPRESIONANTE.


----------



## sisar_vidal (7 Ene 2022)

JimTonic dijo:


> duro creo que tres horas y entraron porque un pòlicia arrebato una ametralladora a un tio del ejercito frances, dentro de la discoteca los islamistas tenian armamento militar y no podian entrar con las pistolas d ela policia
> 
> 
> segundo, un padre fue a reconocer a su hijo y le enseñaron la mitad d ela cara tapada con una sabana, el medico le dijo que era lo unico reconocible y que era mejor no ver el resto
> ...



CUÉNTANOS MÁS.


----------



## JimTonic (7 Ene 2022)

sisar_vidal dijo:


> CUÉNTANOS MÁS.



sino hay mucho mas que contar


las cintas rularon por internet en ambientes islamistas y se oculto todo para que no creciera la islamofobica en Francia, hubo orden de decir que fue un atentado normal con cuchillos


----------



## Koffing Salvaje (7 Ene 2022)

El blanco progre francés es mas progre que el blanco progre español. Lo mismo a la inversa, Francia es nuestro espejo del futuro para bien y para mal, más para mal por desgracia


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (7 Ene 2022)

Koffing Salvaje dijo:


> El blanco progre francés es mas progre que el blanco progre español. Lo mismo a la inversa, Francia es nuestro espejo del futuro para bien y para mal, más para mal por desgracia



Antes podía decirse que Francia tenía ventajas, pero con un Paris que parece Kinsasa y con una juventud que se deja introducir los cojones en la boca poco puede presumir.


----------



## Pollo Carvajal (7 Ene 2022)

cerilloprieto dijo:


> Sionismo chaval. Lo estás sufriendo y no quieres enterarte.



Digamos que la Santísima Trinidad del mal es:
Sionismo
Islam 
Comunismo
Y en realidad, todos son el mismo; el NARIZON


----------



## Mr. Frost (7 Ene 2022)

Pues a mí no me gusta ni un pelo el concierto-reunión que van a tener en febrero todos los youtubers de derechas, y algunos miembros de Vox, en una sala conocida de Madrid. Espero que al menos contraten vigilancia privada.


----------



## Pizti (7 Ene 2022)

Jorgito Rafael dijo:


> Hemos perdido muchos cojones como civilización.
> 
> La respuesta a eso debio ser matar a los miles de islamicos que tienen en las carceles en Francia, empalarlos en las calles, se acabaron las bromas.
> 
> ...



Coño, vład estaría orgulloso


JimTonic dijo:


> te digo yo en cual, y lo voy a contar de cabeza, en este asalto murio el jefe de las fuerzas especiales rusas (spetnaz creo que se llaman) ahora lo cuento y luego te enlazo la noticia para que veas la buena cabeza que tengo
> 
> 
> 1) los islamistas tenian un colegio en el cual metieron a los niños en el centro de la cancha de baloncesto
> ...



¿Y eso en que parte del artículo dices que lo has leído?


----------



## Pizti (7 Ene 2022)

Tú, por lo visto, no te has enterado aún de las celebraciones que se pengan los Muslim cada vez que arde una iglesia o gente cristiana es degollada. En el mismo Twitter sin cortarse un pelo

Pero, claro, vamos a contenernos, bro. No queremos cargarnos el buen rollito... Oh wait.

Cuando la secta de los hassasin le tocó las pelotas al imperio mongol, estos les dieron caza y los exterminaron. Palmó hasta el apuntador. 
No tuvieron más problemas con islamistas radicales.

Los cristianos de antaño también decían "Por Dios". Pero, si era menester, mataban mucho, y bien.


----------



## tormanyo (7 Ene 2022)




----------



## ElHombreSinNombre (7 Ene 2022)

Lo de Bataclan fue la prueba de fuego que los invasores querían llevar acabó, con dos posibles resultados: si los franceses demostraban ser incapaces de hacerles frente hasta que los terroristas hubieran matado a todos los que había allí de las formas más brutales y después se tapaba todo entonces quedaba en claro que tenían vía libre para comenzar de forma totalmente masiva a invadir Occidente por medio de la violencia, en cambio si plantaban cara o después de lo ocurrido el gobierno francés y el europeo reaccionaba como debe hacerlo un pueblo de verdad y no una pandilla de cagados entonces tocaría ir dosificando más la conquista de Europa Occidental y no pasarse mucho de la raya.

Sobra decir cuál de estos resultados tuvo lugar.


----------



## corto maltes (7 Ene 2022)

MrDanger dijo:


> Lo mismo le hicieron hace 100 años en Annual a nuestros bisabuelos. Pero oye, que los malos somos nosotros y hay que darles cariño.



En Annual LOS MANDOS ESPAÑOLES PACTARON LA RENDICION, SALVARON SUS VIDAS, DESARMARON A SUS PROPIOS SOLDADOS, Y SI, PASO ESO.


----------



## Lana (7 Ene 2022)

Lo de Bataclan fue una performance. Como la de Niza, Boston, Barcelona, Manchester, Munich y algunas otras más.


----------



## JimTonic (7 Ene 2022)

Pizti dijo:


> Coño, vład estaría orgulloso
> ¿Y eso en que parte del artículo dices que lo has leído?




en ninguna , eso fue contado por un periodista que estaba en ese momento haciendo un rpeortaje de las fuerzas especiales rusas, ahora no se si ley un libro sobre eso, o un articulo, espera que voy a buscar


----------



## JimTonic (7 Ene 2022)

El origen de los misteriosos «Spetsnaz», los soldados de acero de Putin que rivalizan con los Navy Seals


«Spetsnaz» es un término que hace referencia tanto a las unidades de contraterrorismo, el equivalente al Delta Force norteamericano, como a las unidades de asalto e infiltración que todas las grandes potencias cuentan en sus ejércitos




www.abc.es





aqui esta una parte y habla de un periodista voy a buscar


----------



## imaginARIO (7 Ene 2022)




----------



## Pizti (7 Ene 2022)

Yo soy de los que piensa que la policía tiene bien calados a todos los radicals. Otra cosa es que les deje hacer.

Sí se activa el plan que comentaba el conforero, lo que comentas es de cajón que se tendrá en cuenta.

Aquí en Polonia hay musulmanes, muchos currando en kebabs, y otros muchos más en Uber/Bolt. Pero, por algún motivo, no hay atentados. 

¿Cómo es posible? 
¿Tenemos una variante de Muslims especiales aquí? 

¿O, más bien, saben que si la lían aquí, les cae la de Dios es Cristo y seguramente expulsen a toda su estirpe, amigos y hasta conocidos...?


----------



## JimTonic (7 Ene 2022)

ahora esta lo que paso aqui comentado

10 comandos de la fuerza FSB murieron, los s «*Spetsnaz del FSB*» son los que dicen que muerieron, esos son las fuerzas especiales de las fuerzas especiales






__





Asedio a la escuela de Beslán FondoyCurso de la crisis


El asedio a la escuela de Beslán (también conocido como la crisis de los rehenes de la escuela de Beslán o la masacre de Beslán ) [3] [4] [5] comenzó el 1 de septiembre de 2004, duró tres días e implicó el encarcelamiento de más de 1.100 personas como rehenes (incluido 777 niños) [6] y terminó...




hmong.es






segun dicen en el articulo hay tres comandantes que murieron uno de ellos debe ser la leyenda que murio ese dia, espera que sigo investigando


----------



## Pizti (7 Ene 2022)

JimTonic dijo:


> ahora esta lo que paso aqui comentado
> 
> 10 comandos de la fuerza FSB murieron, los s «*Spetsnaz del FSB*» son los que dicen que muerieron, esos son las fuerzas especiales de las fuerzas especiales
> 
> ...



Buen articulo. Me lo leo esta mañana

Preguntaba porque leí bastante sobre los Spetsnaz en su día, incluyendo este ataque en el colegio, pero no me sonaba de nada que palmasen haciendo de escudos humanos. Sobretodo sin disparar, como parece indicar tu relato.

Eso de morir como un saco terrero lo he visto en alguna peli y me toca los cojones.


----------



## Pizti (7 Ene 2022)

Me sorprende que seas tan civilizado y menciones a los rusos...

No recuerdo muy bien la historia, y tampoco tengo artículo, pero igual te suena (o no) y podemos encontrarlo...

Escuché, hace unos años, que los de ISIS secuestraron a un ruso (diplomático, periodista, o albañil, no lo recuerdo) y pidieron un rescate por su vida. 

La inteligencia rusa se puso en marcha y, tras varios días, el gobierno ruso entregó un paquete a los secuestradores.

Al cabo de un rato (minutos/horas?), dejaron libre al ruso.

Por lo visto, el paquete contenía un dedo humano, perteneciente al hermano de uno de los secuestradores...

Me mola mucho esa historia. Y es que no me costaría creerme que fuese cierta, por lo verosímil que resulta, teniendo en cuenta cómo las gastan los rusos y tal.

Edito para citar a @JimTonic. Perdona. Ni es bueno, ni es fácil, forear de madrugada.


----------



## JimTonic (7 Ene 2022)

Pizti dijo:


> Buen articulo. Me lo leo esta mañana
> 
> Preguntaba porque leí bastante sobre los Spetsnaz en su día, incluyendo este ataque en el colegio, pero no me sonaba de nada que palmasen haciendo de escudos humanos. Sobretodo sin disparar, como parece indicar tu relato.
> 
> Eso de morir como un saco terrero lo he visto en alguna peli y me toca los cojones.




no lo encuentro ahora, pero se que habia un periodista con ellos y fue el que lei el articulo

Mark Galeotti pone aqui que tiene un libro, sobre los spetsnaz pero no encuentro lo de la masacre y que se pusieran de escudos humanos, pero te juro qu elo ley y me cuadra con las cifras que comentan alli de 10 muertos del grupo de spetnaz del fsb (del alpha)


es mas lo que comentan es que no fue una pifia del grupo alfa (aunque digan por ahi que si), ellos estaban de reconocimiento alrededor de la escuela cuando la bomba exploto y los terroristas se pusieron a masacrar a los niños y ellos eran los que estaban en primera linea y llegaron primero, fue muy caotico el asalto porque no estaba previsto asaltar, el periodista lo cuenta porque el los vio caer a todos


----------



## JimTonic (7 Ene 2022)

Pizti dijo:


> Me sorprende que seas tan civilizado y menciones a los rusos...
> 
> No recuerdo muy bien la historia, y tampoco tengo artículo, pero igual te suena (o no) y podemos encontrarlo...
> 
> ...




o acuerdate el asalto al cine que utilizaron gas nervioso y tambi+en el grupo alpha libero a los rehenes (algunos rehenes murieron ahogados en su propio vomito porque era un gas paralizante experimental)


y luego cuando entraron todos y todas los/las terroristas tenian un machete en el pecho que las ponia como una chincheta a la silla


la unica explicacion que dieron sobre eso que era para "asegurar"


----------



## Pizti (7 Ene 2022)

JimTonic dijo:


> no lo encuentro ahora, pero se que habia un periodista con ellos y fue el que lei el articulo
> 
> Mark Galeotti pone aqui que tiene un libro, sobre los spetsnaz pero no encuentro lo de la masacre y que se pusieran de escudos humanos, pero te juro qu elo ley y me cuadra con las cifras que comentan alli de 10 muertos del grupo de spetnaz del fsb (del alpha)
> 
> ...



Tranquilo. Dicho así, te creo. Y me pica la curiosidad. Luego lo miro sin falta, tras un buen café, porque vaya noche llevo


----------



## Furymundo (7 Ene 2022)

Pizti dijo:


> Yo soy de los que piensa que la policía tiene bien calados a todos los radicals. Otra cosa es que les deje hacer.
> 
> Sí se activa el plan que comentaba el conforero, lo que comentas es de cajón que se tendrá en cuenta.
> 
> ...



Polonia tambien esta jugando al NWO.
que sigan asi.


----------



## eL PERRO (7 Ene 2022)

AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS dijo:


> Lo que ocurrió en Bataclan es un fiel reflejo de Occidente.
> 
> Nos vendieron que unos tíos armados hicieron una masacre en una discoteca, pero la cosa fue mucho más oscura. Para los que hemos investigado, se sabe que el asalto duró horas, y además de tiros se hicieron múltiples mutilaciones a los cuerpos (aún vivos). Por ejemplo, cortar los cojones y ponerlos en la boca (SIC, LITERALMENTE, TAL CUAL).
> 
> ...



Otro hijo de la gran puta que COPIPEGA MIS PUTOS HILOS y los hace pasar por suyos para cosechar los megustitas que no so dan por vuestros meritos propios


----------



## Aniquiladordestroyer (7 Ene 2022)

Asin es


----------



## rogerma (7 Ene 2022)

JimTonic dijo:


> sacaron las pistolas y ametralladoras
> se cargaron a no se cuantos en la pista
> subieron arriba con los que estaban vivos como ovejitas (los que sobrevivieron abajo dijeron que degollaron a bastantes abajo en la pista)
> arriba se hicieron fuentes con armamento militar
> ...



No tan niños:


----------



## baifo (7 Ene 2022)

Todo sería diferente si se publicaran las imágenes , igual que con el caso la manada , la sociedad necesita ver , aún así llevaría tiempo asimilar esos contenidos , el clásico periodo de negación y tal.


----------



## Sr. Breve (7 Ene 2022)

Lo que más me gusta de este tema es la enorme y detallada cobertura informativa que le dieron los telediarios en su momento, es decir, que callaron como putas


----------



## inteño (7 Ene 2022)

A la que alguno pensara en actuar, le vendrían a la cabeza las consecuencias: los medios acosándole durante meses como "el hombre blanco heterosexual que hirió a un simpático morito mientras compartía su cultura".


----------



## guanoincoming (7 Ene 2022)

MrDanger dijo:


> Lo mismo le hicieron hace 100 años en Annual a nuestros bisabuelos. Pero oye, que los malos somos nosotros y hay que darles cariño.



La diferencia es que cuando Franco y la legión contraatacó no quedó un moro literalmente con la cabeza sobre los hombros. También ayudó todo el bombardeo sobre alhucemas que hicieron los franceses.


----------



## EmosidoEngañado (7 Ene 2022)

Don Pascual dijo:


> La culpa es de las víctimas, obviamente, si hubieran visto tantas películas de Van Damme o Stallone como yo , sabrían perfectamente lo fácil que es desarmar a un terrorista armado con un aK-47, dejarle K.O y luego matarlos a todos en cuestión de segundos con el fusil incautado.
> 
> Los occidentales cada vez estamos mas amariconados.



No se trata de ser un héroe de película, se trata de al menos correr e intentar tirar al suelo al moro, para que al menos te meta un tiro y mueras de pie y no ser torturado. Si todos hubiesen embestido a los moros, lo mismo hasta hubieran podido escapar.


----------



## Chispeante (7 Ene 2022)

En primer lugar el miedo bloquea cualquier estrategia. No piensas, no razonas, sólo quieres sobrevivir, sin pensar en planes de ataque. En segundo lugar, diez personas unidas, oganizadas y fuertemente armadas, son casi invencibles frente a 100 o 1000 asustadas y desorganizadas.

Lo mismo puede decirse de como es posible que unos pocos menas, apenas 10 o 15, puedan tener acojonadas a ciudades de varias decenas de miles de personas...


----------



## Sr. Breve (7 Ene 2022)

Siempre tiene uno que estar escarbando y leyendo entrelineas para "mediosaber" lo que en realidad está pasando

Lo que te ponen delante de las narices todos los días siempre es teatrillo de Platón, SIEMPRE


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (7 Ene 2022)

A ver RETRASADOS MENTALES DE BURBUJA..es todo falso..cojones que os estáis comiendo un fake de la hostia...
Dios la subnormalidad de este foro alcanza niveles absurdos


----------



## tatenen (7 Ene 2022)

Chispeante dijo:


> En primer lugar el miedo bloquea cualquier estrategia. No piensas, no razonas, sólo quieres sobrevivir, sin pensar en planes de ataque. En segundo lugar, diez personas unidas, oganizadas y fuertemente armadas, son casi invencibles frente a 100 o 1000 asustadas y desorganizadas.
> 
> Lo mismo puede decirse de como es posible que unos pocos menas, apenas 10 o 15, puedan tener acojonadas a ciudades de varias decenas de miles de personas...



Ciertamente, en el caso del bataclán, que no iban con cuchillos, que iban con fusiles de asalto, qué coño haces? Lo suyo es morir como dicne por ahí, de un tiro intentando defenderte, mejor a que te torturen, pero la gente no sabía tampoco que iban a hacer eso.

En cuanto a lo de los menas, obviamente, ahí no hay tu tía, no van armados más alla de llevar navajas, y sí tenemos un "ejército" para contrarestarlo, y es los jóvenes menores autóctonos, que aunqeu cda vez menos, siguen siendo muchos más, se les entrena un poco, se les pone juntitos en bandas de 40, se da la voz de alarma cuando salga un grupo de 5 o 7 menas, y cogen esos 50 jóvenes autóctonos, y los apalizan hasta la muerte, rápido y eficaz. Si la cosa trasciende, los vecinos que se encarguen de identificar a los cuidadores de los centros de menas y que los jóvenes menores españoles que les den matarile. Son menores e inimputables, por mucho que los medios los criminalizaran. Pero esto son ilusiones, pues la juventud, reflejo de la sociedad, solo juegan a matar a gente en videojuegos, y a ser borregos que se dejan matar.


----------



## Remero consentido (7 Ene 2022)

InigoMontoya dijo:


> oye, tienes que ir a remar duro en un curro de mierda donde te tratan como a un perro a patadas que alguien debe de pagar las pensiones de la moronegrada y los 3000 al mes de las funcicharos pelofrito!!!




Exacto, nos han colocado a los multiculturales como otra clase privilegiada de las muchas que ya hay en Hezpaña


----------



## max power (7 Ene 2022)

En Rusia lo intentaron. Pero ya no mas.









El asalto al teatro de Moscú causa la muerte de 90 rehenes, muchos de ellos asfixiados por gas


Casi todos los secuestradores mueren en el ataque




www.google.com


----------



## Pizti (7 Ene 2022)

He editado para citar a la persona correcta. Perdón 

Mira, yo tampoco voy buscando movida con la gente. Pero si me buscan, me encuentran.
Y esto parece que mucha gente o bien lo ha olvidado, o bien ya no es parte esencial de ellos. 
El simple respeto por la propia vida. 

El mensaje que estamos enviando ahí fuera es muy cristiano. Pero cristianó moñas.


----------



## JyQ (7 Ene 2022)

Don Pascual dijo:


> La culpa es de las víctimas, obviamente, si hubieran visto tantas películas de Van Damme o Stallone como yo , sabrían perfectamente lo fácil que es desarmar a un terrorista armado con un aK-47, dejarle K.O y luego matarlos a todos en cuestión de segundos con el fusil incautado.
> 
> Los occidentales cada vez estamos mas amariconados.



Exacto.

Gracias por este comentario, es que en burbuja muchos lo ven así.

Estaría bien que vieran el documental de entrenamiento de los GEO que hay ahora en Primer Video, es esclarecedor.


----------



## Teuro (7 Ene 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Con un éxito notable. No hay más que ver Argelia y Nigeria.



También "civilizó" España a los Mexicas, y ya ves, ahora se dedican a decapitar delante de una cámara a compatriotras con cuchillos que no cortan o siguen sacando en vivo corazones. Debe ser cierto eso de que la cabra siempre tira "pal" monte.


----------



## JyQ (7 Ene 2022)

max power dijo:


> En Rusia lo intentaron. Pero ya no mas.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si leemos la noticia, leemos que fueron los GEO rusos los que liberaron a los rehenes, se cepillaron a casi todos los terroristas, murieron 90 rehenes.

Lo raro es que en Francia pudieran estar tres horas haciendo lo que les daba la gana.

¿Cómo les puede dar tiempo a mutilar y coser cádaveres entre sí?


----------



## Pizti (7 Ene 2022)

Yo siempre he señalado que aquí, al menos en la capital, veo bastante progre. Y no hay más que ver la que están armando con el derecho al aborto... Pienso que es cuestión de tiempo que acaben cayendo. 

Dicho esto: no me puedes negar la seguridad que se respira aquí, porque es un hecho. Ya quisiéramos vivir tan tranquilos en España. Lo más gracioso es que lo hicimos, no hace tantos años, pero a mucha gente también se le ha olvidado. 

Por lo tanto, sí. Polonia es una excepción. Al menos, de momento. Y lo seguirá siendo, hasta que deje de serlo.

Por curiosidad, ¿dónde se encuentra usted?


----------



## Teuro (7 Ene 2022)

Pizti dijo:


> Tú, por lo visto, no te has enterado aún de las celebraciones que se pengan los Muslim cada vez que arde una iglesia o gente cristiana es degollada. En el mismo Twitter sin cortarse un pelo
> 
> Pero, claro, vamos a contenernos, bro. No queremos cargarnos el buen rollito... Oh wait.
> 
> ...



Los mongoles arrasaron en su día el Bagdad de las 1001 noches, cuando era la ciudad más importante del mundo. Al parecer el gobernante cometió el error de no rendirse ante el asedio.


----------



## Teuro (7 Ene 2022)

ElHombreSinNombre dijo:


> Lo de Bataclan fue la prueba de fuego que los invasores querían llevar acabó, con dos posibles resultados: si los franceses demostraban ser incapaces de hacerles frente hasta que los terroristas hubieran matado a todos los que había allí de las formas más brutales y después se tapaba todo entonces quedaba en claro que tenían vía libre para comenzar de forma totalmente masiva a invadir Occidente por medio de la violencia, en cambio si plantaban cara o después de lo ocurrido el gobierno francés y el europeo reaccionaba como debe hacerlo un pueblo de verdad y no una pandilla de cagados entonces tocaría ir dosificando más la conquista de Europa Occidental y no pasarse mucho de la raya.
> 
> Sobra decir cuál de estos resultados tuvo lugar.



Yo no veo tanto complot en lo de Bataclan, es más sencillo, unos animales se metieron a una sala de fiestas y llevaron a cabo atrocidades, nada nuevo que no haya pasado ya en guerras pasadas.


----------



## sisar_vidal (7 Ene 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Yo no veo tanto complot en lo de Bataclan, es más sencillo, unos animales se metieron a una sala de fiestas y llevaron a cabo atrocidades, nada nuevo que no haya pasado ya en guerras pasadas.



La reacción humana aún así es muy numale, a mi me cosen a balazos, pero les muerdo la puta nuez. Suerte que siempre voy armado.


----------



## Teuro (7 Ene 2022)

Pizti dijo:


> Me sorprende que seas tan civilizado y menciones a los rusos...
> 
> No recuerdo muy bien la historia, y tampoco tengo artículo, pero igual te suena (o no) y podemos encontrarlo...
> 
> ...



¿Sabes por qué los mongoles han conquistado veintemil veces a los árabes o a naciones "arabizadas"? Por que son aun más salvajes que ellos.


----------



## Rilakkuma (7 Ene 2022)

JimTonic dijo:


> aqui sin ir mas lejos
> 
> busca bataclan mutilaciones en google
> 
> ...



Te animo a investigar mas a fondo, no te quedes en los cuatro medios que replicaron el bulo, verás que te llevas alguna sorpresa.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (7 Ene 2022)

JyQ dijo:


> Si leemos la noticia, leemos que fueron los GEO rusos los que liberaron a los rehenes, se cepillaron a casi todos los terroristas, murieron 90 rehenes.
> 
> Lo raro es que en Francia pudieran estar tres horas haciendo lo que les daba la gana.
> 
> ¿Cómo les puede dar tiempo a mutilar y coser cádaveres entre sí?



Buena pregunta, pero muy buena pregunta…la respuesta no es correcta diplomáticamente para nuestros políticos…

Los mercenarios siempre terminan cambiando de bando, si les pagan más…


----------



## Pizti (7 Ene 2022)

sisar_vidal dijo:


> La reacción humana aún así es muy numale, a mi me cosen a balazos, pero les muerdo la puta nuez. Suerte que siempre voy armado.



¿Qué más se puede esperar de un burroveja como Don Pascual?

Hace treinta años se les daba de hostias a los gitanos en mi pueblo cuando la liaban, pero ahora resulta que si no hacemos nada es porque no tenemos entrenamiento militar... Claro. No será que falta testosterona y mala hostia por un tubo.

Me tengo que creer que, estando tu mujer contigo en el bus Caplan, te vas a dejar matar, así, por las buenas.

Putos soyboys


----------



## JyQ (7 Ene 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Buena pregunta, pero muy buena pregunta…la respuesta no es correcta diplomáticamente para nuestros políticos…
> 
> Los mercenarios siempre terminan cambiando de bando, si les pagan más…



Hombre... no creo yo que un tío de abajo, un GEO, que se ha pegado toda la vida preparándose para ese momento, y cuya mentalidad es la de ponerse en la trayectoria de la bala si es necesario, sea el culpable de que no entren en acción.

Ya lo he leído por ahí, un policía le quitó la ametralladora a un chaval soldado que estaba por ahí fuera parado (sin orden de intervención) y entró por sus cojones sin autorización, otros policías al parecer le siguieron.

El ejército no recibía órdenes de intervenir ni trajeron a los de operaciones, todo son órdenes que vienen de arriba, y al parecer no venían, raro.

Es a dónde quiero llegar, todo es una cadena de mando, la responsabilidad viene de arriba, el de abajo interviene, o no.


----------



## Neosarraceno1 (7 Ene 2022)

Yo cuando vi imagenes de los 2 terroristas encapuchados actuando y ametrallando el día de lo de Charlie Hebdo, flipaba...actuaban como auténticos profesionales de fuerzas especiales y me olí la tostada 

A los 2 días daban la matraca en la tele, de que habían sido 2 chavales que se entrenaban en los parques de París. Ja ja ja de puta risa, si no fuera porque en realidad es muy triste y serio todo este tema.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (7 Ene 2022)

Fake news ya esta desmontado..y me pones una mierda de fuente...


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (7 Ene 2022)

JyQ dijo:


> Hombre... no creo yo que un tío de abajo, un GEO, que se ha pegado toda la vida preparándose para ese momento, y cuya mentalidad es la de ponerse en la trayectoria de la bala si es necesario, sea el culpable de que no entren en acción.
> 
> Ya lo he leído por ahí, un policía le quitó la ametralladora a un chaval soldado que estaba por ahí fuera parado (sin orden de intervención) y entró por sus cojones sin autorización, otros policías al parecer le siguieron.
> 
> ...



Falso..los gris franceses estuvieron intercambiando tiros con los moros con


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (7 Ene 2022)

FALSE: France Covered Up Torture and Mutilation of Bataclan Victims ahí DESMONTADO así cierre de hilo


----------



## Alf_ET (7 Ene 2022)

Ya lo dijo Pérez Reverte:


----------



## sisar_vidal (7 Ene 2022)

Alf_ET dijo:


> Ya lo dijo Pérez Reverte:



Bueno, el de nueva Zelanda les barrio, aunque le echaron huevos e intentaron tirarsele encima


----------



## JyQ (7 Ene 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Falso..los gris franceses estuvieron intercambiando tiros con los moros con



Pues no entiendo, ¿tres horas?

En un cuarto de hora los de operaciones debían estar asaltando el lugar.


----------



## Neosarraceno1 (7 Ene 2022)

AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS dijo:


> Lo que ocurrió en Bataclan es un fiel reflejo de Occidente.
> 
> Nos vendieron que unos tíos armados hicieron una masacre en una discoteca, pero la cosa fue mucho más oscura. Para los que hemos investigado, se sabe que el asalto duró horas, y además de tiros se hicieron múltiples mutilaciones a los cuerpos (aún vivos). Por ejemplo, cortar los cojones y ponerlos en la boca (SIC, LITERALMENTE, TAL CUAL).
> 
> ...



Parece que sí es un reflejo de occidente...
Aunque la gente cree que cortar cabelleras era una práctica india, los indios se la apropiaron para pagar con la misma moneda al hombre blanco, vamos que se lo apropiaron de los occidentales.








HISPANIDAD: Cortar cabelleras fue una práctica de holandeses, ingleses y franceses, que luego copiaron los indios


¿Sabías que… los nativos norteamericanos no fueron los primeros que cortaron la cabellera de los enemigos, sino que fueron los colonos holandeses, franceses e ingleses los que pagaban por cad…




somatemps-me.cdn.ampproject.org





Lo de las decapitaciones a soldados coloniales, no sé cuanto tendrá de apropiación cultural por parte de los moritos, pero eran habituales fotos en la prensa de la época escenas de soldados franceses amontonando cabezas de argelinos, yo vi alguna de esas fotos y a veces formaban buenas montañas, amén del gaseo por parte de España a poblaciones enteras en la guerra de independencia de Marruecos.







A ver, lo que vengo a decir es que a salvajes parece que no gana una u otra cultura, tan salvaje me parece hacer 4000 sacrificios humanos en un día en el templo del Sol por los aztecas hace 500 años en el nombre del ídolo solar, que destripar a 10.000 civiles en 1 día en Irak, Afganistan,... apretando un botón en pleno siglo XXI en el nombre de la libertad.

Lamentablemente hay mucha "gente de bien" que considera una abominación lo de los aztecas y los " islamistas", porque lo es, pero se complacen secretamente de que se cepillen a 20.000 civiles inocentes, solo porque son moros o musulmanes. Esos que se escandalizan son peores que a los que señalan.
Lobos, alimañas con piel de cordero


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (7 Ene 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> FALSE: France Covered Up Torture and Mutilation of Bataclan Victims ahí DESMONTADO así cierre de hilo



no sabes lo que te deseo que te ocurra como a los cucks de Bataclán


----------



## sisar_vidal (7 Ene 2022)

AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS dijo:


> no sabes lo que te deseo que te ocurra como a los cucks de Bataclán



Ya ha quedado claro que fulanito es sucnormal


----------



## arandel (7 Ene 2022)

1- Toda la publicidad, noticias, series y en general la TV el malo es occidente y el bueno los demás.
2-Criminalizar la autodefensa (mirad el anciano que defendió su propiedad o el hombre que se defendió para proteger a su familia todos en la cárcel)
3- Faltan cojones, si a los chavales les cuesta subirse a 15m de altura o trabajar un fin de semana no les pidas que reaccionen ante armas.
4- Todo seguirá igual porque son casos aislados y el lavado de cerebro ya esta hecho. Son capaces de masacrar la familia y todavía veras como se ponen los asesinos como victimas, mira por ejemplo al que asesinaron y la familia abrazando a la familia del asesino.


----------



## Coviban (7 Ene 2022)

sisar_vidal dijo:


> Bueno, el de nueva Zelanda les barrio, aunque le echaron huevos e intentaron tirarsele encima



Se nota que no viste el vídeo.


----------



## sisar_vidal (7 Ene 2022)

Coviban dijo:


> Se nota que no viste el vídeo.



Lo vi, y el tío les barrio, pero muchos se le tiraron encima.


----------



## Neosarraceno1 (7 Ene 2022)

Alf_ET dijo:


> Ya lo dijo Pérez Reverte:



Este Reverte es gilipollas... lo que hacen los occidentales hoy en día es que unos pocos aprietan el botón y arrasan a millares de civiles moritos en unos minutos.

No sé cual de los 2 grupos de terroristas me da más asco.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (7 Ene 2022)

sisar_vidal dijo:


> Ya ha quedado claro que fulanito es sucnormal



Ya ha quedado claro que sois retrasados creyéndose cualquier mierda de internet sin confirmar siquiera..


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (7 Ene 2022)

Neosarraceno1 dijo:


> Este Reverte es gilipollas... lo que hacen los occidentales hoy en día es que unos pocos aprietan el botón y arrasan a millares de civiles moritos en unos minutos.
> 
> No sé cual de los 2 grupos de terroristas me da más asco.



Un judío se cargó a 37 palestinos en una mezquita..hasta que se le acabó la munición


----------



## tovarovsky (7 Ene 2022)

larios357 dijo:


> Hablas de un ritual con sacrificios y torturas?



Pueden ir por ahí los tiros... una puesta en escena de un grupo seleccionado y previamente entrenado para ese tipo de ataques "multidisciplinares", con técnicas militares y alimentados con productos quimicos concretos, que ya han sido usadas anteriormente en otro conflictos. Individuos que ya han matado, torturado, despiezado, macheteado, fusilado con anterioridad. Todo orquestado y permitido desde las cloacas mas profundas con el beneplácito de los que reparten democracia y libertad por el mundo.


----------



## Pizti (7 Ene 2022)

Neosarraceno1 dijo:


> Parece que sí es un reflejo de occidente...
> Aunque la gente cree que cortar cabelleras era una práctica india, los indios se la apropiaron para pagar con la misma moneda al hombre blanco, vamos que se lo apropiaron de los occidentales.
> 
> 
> ...



Los celtas (actuales franceses, que no "franceses") cortaban cabezas a saco


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (7 Ene 2022)

tovarovsky dijo:


> Pueden ir por ahí los tiros... una puesta en escena de un grupo seleccionado y previamente entrenado para ese tipo de ataques, con técnicas militares usadas anteriormente en otro conflictos. Todo orquestado y permitido desde las cloacas mas profundas con el beneplácito de los que reparten democracia y libertad por el mundo.



Falso fake ..os coméis cualquier mierda


----------



## Lobo macho (7 Ene 2022)

*Muchos se hacen la misma pregunta: ¿cómo vas a enfrentarte con un tipo que dispara con un AK47? 

En este caso, los teroristas tienen dos momentos vulnerables: cuando disparan y cuando no.

1.-Este fusil, como todos, tiene un limitado número de balas. Si dispara en modo ráfaga se le terminan en unos segundos. A partir de ahí el terrorista debe cambiar de cargador o cambiar de arma. Es en esos instantes cuando el terrorista está en una situación de vulnerabilidad. Si dos o tres hombres valientes le caen encina, está liquidado y se acaba la masacre.

2.- Los terrorista no tiene ojos en la espalda. Así, mientras él dispara, la emoción del momento le impide sentir qué sucede a su espalda. Pueden acercarse por detrás dos o tres hombres valientes y abatirlo con un fuerte empujón.

Entiendo que decirlo, aquí, cómodamnete, es mucho más fácil que hacerlo. El miedo bloquea cualquier respuesta. De todos modos, la sociedad occidental está dando sobradas muestras de cobardía. Con frases del tipo necesito abrazar a un islamista no se arreglan las cosas.
Hemos sido educados para ser demasiado civilizados y eso tiene consecuencias.


*


----------



## tovarovsky (7 Ene 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Falso fake ..os coméis cualquier mierda



No sólo es el Kaptagon lo que rula por los frentes.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (7 Ene 2022)

Lobo macho dijo:


> *Muchos se hacen la misma pregunta: ¿cómo vas a enfrentarte con un tipo que dispara con un AK47?
> 
> En este caso, los teroristas tienen dos momentos vulnerables: cuando disparan y cuando no.
> 
> ...



Si todos somos Navy seals de élite ..


----------



## JimTonic (7 Ene 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> FALSE: France Covered Up Torture and Mutilation of Bataclan Victims ahí DESMONTADO así cierre de hilo



En una investigación de 15 meses tu pones dos frases de dos personas que dicen que solo vio víctimas de balas y que el no vio a ningún muchacho con los huevos cortados 

Luego dice que los acuchillamientos de las mujeres no es que no existieran es que no encontraron cuchillos 


Joder macho te has lucido

Si la masacre por desgracia existió y allí están las declaraciones en el juicio y en la investigación posterior, no cojas los testimonios que tu quieres y descartes los otros


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (7 Ene 2022)

JimTonic dijo:


> En una investigación de 15 meses tu pones dos frases de dos personas que dicen que solo vio víctimas de balas y que el no vio a ningún muchacho con los huevos cortados
> 
> Luego dice que los acuchillamientos de las mujeres no es que no existieran es que no encontraron cuchillos
> 
> ...



No no está probado .no hay testigos y las autopistas no dicen nada de mutilaciónes sádicas...
Y si los terroristas lo hubieran grabado ya lo hubiéramos visto como el tío ese de nueva Zelanda.
Si hasta ForoCoches ha mostrado como fakenews


----------



## Kremlink (7 Ene 2022)

MrDanger dijo:


> Lo mismo le hicieron hace 100 años en Annual a nuestros bisabuelos. Pero oye, que los malos somos nosotros y hay que darles cariño.



En Anual quemaron vivos por partes a algunos soldados y después les rebanaban la piel y los ponían de nuevo al fuego. Lo que sufrió esa gente debería enseñarse en las escuelas para saber qué es la criatura MORO y lo que puede hacer.

Luego el cerdo asqueroso de Franco los trajo para ultrajar a compatriotas. 

El único moro bueno es el moro exterminado, amigos.


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (7 Ene 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> No no está probado .no hay testigos y las autopistas no dicen nada de mutilaciónes sádicas...
> Y si los terroristas lo hubieran grabado ya lo hubiéramos visto como el tío ese de nueva Zelanda.
> Si hasta ForoCoches ha mostrado como fakenews



Ojalá te lo hagan a ti escoria


----------



## Kremlink (7 Ene 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> no sabía eso, si es así me alegro que se vengaran de esos cerdos



rmas químicas contra moros es piedad


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (7 Ene 2022)

AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS dijo:


> Ojalá te lo hagan a ti escoria



Fake news comedoritos


----------



## Tails (7 Ene 2022)

No, no hubo tortura en el Bataclán


Fact-checking, noticias, y opinión sobre ateísmo, religión, laicismo, ciencia, pseudociencia, escepticismo, DDHH y libertades individuales




de-avanzada.blogspot.com





Señor Presidente Fenech: Para obtener la información de la investigación, Sr. PT, puede decirnos ¿cómo se enteró de que había habido actos de barbarie en el Bataclan: decapitaciones, evisceración, enucleación?

MTP: Después del asalto, estuvimos con colegas en el paso de Saint-Pierre Amelot cuando vi lágrimas saliendo de los ojos de un investigador que fue a vomitar. Nos contó lo que había visto. No conocía a este colega, pero él estaba tan impactado que fui a ver por mí mismo, naturalmente.

Alain Marsaud: ¿Ocurrieron actos de tortura en el segundo piso?

MTP: Creo que, al entrar en al piso de abajo no vi que hubiera ocurrido tal cosa, las personas sólo fueron impactadas por balas.

[...]

Sr. Presidente: Tras los ataques de noviembre, él se refirió a la comisión de actos de barbarie.

François Molins: Es un rumor. Los médicos forenses fueron categóricos: no hubo ningún acto de barbarie, ni siquiera uso de navajas. Según un testigo, los testículos de una víctima fueron cortados, pero ningún hallazgo ha corroborado eso.

Los investigadores desacreditaron a fondo el rumor. Y de las 1.000 personas que se calcula que fueron esa fatídica noche del 13 de noviembre de 2015 al Bataclan, sólo 89 perdieron la vida. Si hubiera habido algún tipo de tortura en el Bataclan, los 911 sobrevivientes habrían dicho algo, pero ninguno ha siquiera sugerido nada en ese sentido.


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (7 Ene 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Fake news comedoritos



No tienes ni puta idea, por no saber no sabes ni quién es tu padre


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (7 Ene 2022)

Tails dijo:


> No, no hubo tortura en el Bataclán
> 
> 
> Fact-checking, noticias, y opinión sobre ateísmo, religión, laicismo, ciencia, pseudociencia, escepticismo, DDHH y libertades individuales
> ...



Ojalá le hagan lo mismo a tu madre


----------



## Kremlink (7 Ene 2022)

sivigliano dijo:


> Usted habla de la matanza de Monte Arruit. Allí se refugiaron 3000 militares españoles y se rindieron al no recibir ayuda tras muchos días cercados en el fuerte y quedarse sin agua, víveres y municiones. Jamás tendrían que haberse rendido sino cargar contra el enemigo con las bayonetas caladas y morir matando y no siendo degollados como corderos desarmados. Con suerte de 3000 muchos habrían llegado a la lucha cuerpo a cuerpo.



Para eso los japoneses, desnutridos y sin armas de cabeza contra las Browning americanas. 
Yo tendría que verme en esa situación quizá, pero hubiera hecho so creo.

*
Es más, puede que una puta carga banzai contra los moros hubiera tenido cierto éxito, ..Los moros al final son cobardes, y atacaban fuerte porque se veían fuertes. Quizá hubiera empezado una desbandada entre ellos.
Y aunque no hubiera sido así, la mitad de los soldados habrían llegado al cuerpo a cuerpo y podrían haber muerto matando e infringido perdidas al moro.


Y PENSAR QUE AHORA NOS TIENEN COMO HAMSTERS EN CUADRAS CURRANDO PARA PAGAR PAGUITAS PISOS Y DEMAS A LOS MOROS DE MIERDA, mientras los menas nos follan a las conejas, machacan a los españoles chavales nativos y cometen crímenes sin penalización y con cobertura del estado como en IGUALADA. 

Es indignante. 
MAgraria a todos con mis manos, progres y sus mascotas*


----------



## Tails (7 Ene 2022)

AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS dijo:


> Ojalá le hagan lo mismo a tu madre



lo otro queda muy bien para película de steven seagull

"ex marine salva el planeta de........"

pero la realidad según todos los médicos y 911 supervivientes es que no lo hubo


----------



## Kremlink (7 Ene 2022)

Los chavales españoles en vez de imitarlos tendrían que reunirse bajo consignas NAZIS y apalearlos sin piedad hasta reventar la puta convivencia 

POLICIAS ESPAÑOLES COMPLICES DE TODO ESTO


----------



## MrDanger (7 Ene 2022)

Kremlink dijo:


> En Anual quemaron vivos por partes a algunos soldados y después les rebanaban la piel y los ponían de nuevo al fuego. Lo que sufrió esa gente debería enseñarse en las escuelas para saber qué es la criatura MORO y lo que puede hacer.
> 
> Luego el cerdo asqueroso de Franco los trajo para ultrajar a compatriotas.
> 
> El único moro bueno es el moro exterminado, amigos.



Franco les trajo porque había que echar a los rojos como fuese. También defendió Melilla de los moros, hace poco le quitaron la estatua allí.

Pero sí, no son de fiar.


----------



## Ozymandias (7 Ene 2022)

AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS dijo:


> Lo que ocurrió en Bataclan es un fiel reflejo de Occidente.
> 
> Nos vendieron que unos tíos armados hicieron una masacre en una discoteca, pero la cosa fue mucho más oscura. Para los que hemos investigado, se sabe que el asalto duró horas, y además de tiros se hicieron múltiples mutilaciones a los cuerpos (aún vivos). Por ejemplo, cortar los cojones y ponerlos en la boca (SIC, LITERALMENTE, TAL CUAL).
> 
> ...



Ahora quedan petrificados en colas para ser inoculados de un veneno experimental


----------



## JimTonic (7 Ene 2022)

no no son fake nes

1) como puedes ver el pais y los diarios progres no hablan nada de mutilizaciones

2) en la investigacion de 2016 salio que el gobierno oculto las torturas y mutilaciones para no ofender a las minorias

3) hay miles de paginas en internet que hablan de las mutilaciones y el horror


4) eres un hijo de malamadre


----------



## Sputnik (7 Ene 2022)

Islamistas en el corazon de Francia-Europa, armados hasta los dientes

Y todos los pobres subnormales europeos, quitando , austriacos, checos, suizos, chipriotas y por temas de caza finlandeses, desarmados como cochinillos esperando en el matadero

Luego en España preguntas a la gente por el permiso de armas y eso es poco menos que un invento de un Satan heteropatriarcal fascistoide

Todo da una pena que es acojonante

Puta y estupida raza...


----------



## Trotamo (7 Ene 2022)

MrDanger dijo:


> Lo mismo le hicieron hace 100 años en Annual a nuestros bisabuelos. Pero oye, que los malos somos nosotros y hay que darles cariño.



Cierto, pero entonces se reaccionó. Fueron Franco y unos cuantos como el, le dieron por el culito a los moros. Y desde entonces le respetaron a él y a España hasta el fin de sus días.


----------



## Teniente_Dan (7 Ene 2022)

Recuerdo un documental de unas escuelas en Texas o por ahí donde los profes llevaban armas e instruían a los niños en que si entraba un loco estilo Columbine y no podíaqn escapar, se lanzasen todos contra él a la vez en plan ataque zombie.

Habría que ver si en una situación real los niños tendrían la sangre fría de hacerlo.


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (7 Ene 2022)

Kremlink dijo:


> *Y PENSAR QUE AHORA NOS TIENEN COMO HAMSTERS EN CUADRAS CURRANDO PARA PAGAR PAGUITAS PISOS Y DEMAS A LOS MOROS DE MIERDA, mientras los menas nos follan a las conejas, machacan a los españoles chavales nativos y cometen crímenes sin penalización y con cobertura del estado como en IGUALADA. *



BRV-TAL


----------



## KOLETA PODRIDA (7 Ene 2022)

Alf_ET dijo:


> Ya lo dijo Pérez Reverte:




En Siría no sé pero en Nueva Zelanda le dio tiempo a todo.

Los toros se ven muy bien desde la barrera.


----------



## Conde Duckula (7 Ene 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Lo que no entiendo es por qué la policía no entró antes. Sabían de sobra el tipo de animales que estaban dentro. Lo única opción lógica era entrar a fuego matando a todo lo que se moviera. Así habrían salvado muchas vidas. Que ascazo de mundo.



Son rituales por encargo.
Si no llega a entrar un policía por su cuenta hubieran continuado.


----------



## Tails (7 Ene 2022)

JimTonic dijo:


> no no son fake nes
> 
> 1) como puedes ver el pais y los diarios progres no hablan nada de mutilizaciones
> 
> ...



Solo fox news que falsificaba noticias y daily news sacando como fuente lo que dijo uno


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (7 Ene 2022)

Tails dijo:


> Solo fox news que falsificaba noticias y daily news sacando como fuente lo que dijo uno



No sabes cómo deseo que te hagan lo mismo.


----------



## Tails (7 Ene 2022)

_Fox_ y el _Daily Mail_ se basaron en una sola fuente: un artículo donde *Louise Mensch* hacía esa acusación.



archive.ph



*A. I believe so. Survivors have said so.*


Luego dijeron los 911 que no, ni los forenses ni policía


----------



## larios357 (7 Ene 2022)

tovarovsky dijo:


> Pueden ir por ahí los tiros... una puesta en escena de un grupo seleccionado y previamente entrenado para ese tipo de ataques "multidisciplinares", con técnicas militares y alimentados con productos quimicos concretos, que ya han sido usadas anteriormente en otro conflictos. Todo orquestado y permitido desde las cloacas mas profundas con el beneplácito de los que reparten democracia y libertad por el mundo.



Me lo creo a pies juntillas porque este mundo es mierda y los peores son los que nos tienen que defender, el circo y asco es para hecharse a temblar, panda de corruptos hijos de puta


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (7 Ene 2022)

No pasa nada, éstos talibanes son ahora más moderados y racionales, lo ha dicho @Solidario García , la Secta y Twister.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (7 Ene 2022)

Y como eres retrasado .no te les lo demás.. aprender inglés catetos


----------



## LiberalNacionalista (7 Ene 2022)

Hace decadas por muchísimo menos que lo de Bataclan el pueblo enfurecido salía a la calle y arrasaba con todo extranjero que encontraba a su paso, no es que eche de menos los pogromos o las matanzas indiscriminadas pero los poderes públicos han demostrado su inacción, igual si el pueblo volviera a salir a la calle y no con pianos ellos se lo pensaban dos veces.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (7 Ene 2022)

Un testigo de 911 que había..por supuesto... rápido oposita a abogado del estado


----------



## Tails (7 Ene 2022)

No, los forenses, peritos y policías dicen que no pasó nada de eso

ni lo nombraron los que sobrevivieron


----------



## LiberalNacionalista (7 Ene 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> FALSE: France Covered Up Torture and Mutilation of Bataclan Victims ahí DESMONTADO así cierre de hilo



La verdad es que es un alivio saber que "solo" se limitaron a asesinar, al menos las víctimas no tuvieron que soportar esos actos depravados.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (7 Ene 2022)

LiberalNacionalista dijo:


> La verdad es que es un alivio saber que "solo" se limitaron a asesinar, al menos las víctimas no tuvieron que soportar esos actos depravados.



Si.ey pero fue Bélgica el que no hizo nada.


----------



## JMG_90 (7 Ene 2022)

AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS dijo:


> Lo que ocurrió en Bataclan es un fiel reflejo de Occidente.
> 
> Nos vendieron que unos tíos armados hicieron una masacre en una discoteca, pero la cosa fue mucho más oscura. Para los que hemos investigado, se sabe que el asalto duró horas, y además de tiros se hicieron múltiples mutilaciones a los cuerpos (aún vivos). Por ejemplo, cortar los cojones y ponerlos en la boca (SIC, LITERALMENTE, TAL CUAL).
> 
> ...



Descubriendo el fuego, esto se sabe desde el principio, otra cosa es que se difunda, pero vamos, se sabe desde el principio.


----------



## Neosarraceno1 (7 Ene 2022)

Ya ya, ya sé que matar a centenares de miles de civiles a ciertos hijos de puta les parece poco, siempre hay más sed de sangre, nunca se sacia la bestia ¿ verdad?


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (7 Ene 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Resulta raro que en un asalto "militar" de una discoteca donde estaban asediados afuera por la policía se "entretuvieran" con ese tipo de "festejos" de amputaciones sobre las víctimas. No se, lo lógico es que haya tensión y vigilancia ante el inminente asalto policial. Es raro.



A mi no me parece tan raro, cuando a fin de cuentas se trataba de un grupo de pirados convencidos de que aunque finalmente no tuviesen escapatoria, les estaria esperando una vida mejor en el paraiso de Ala.

Pero por otra parte, a mi juicio ahi esta la raiz del problema del fanatismo religioso, creer que despues de esto habra otra vida, y que sera mejor que esta, y esa idea es comun en todas las mas importantes religiones monoteistas.

Si no creyesen eso, probablemente se lo hubieran pensado dos veces antes de hacer lo que hicieron.

Porque la esperanza, puede ser un arma de doble filo, capaz de hacer que los seres humanos cometan desde actos verdaderamente loables, a autenticas barbaridades.

Que pasaria si el Papa dijese que todo aquel que se ponga a pagar a los musulmanes con su misma moneda, sera debidamente recompensado en el cielo de los cristianos, pues que muchos le harian caso, y de paso les serviria para sacar a relucir su lado mas oscuro con el supuesto beneplacito de Dios.


----------



## damnit (7 Ene 2022)

A veces pienso que este foro está a tope de gilipollas profundos. Si habéis visto algún video del ISIS, donde ejecutan a sirios, egipcios o iraquíes… se les ve a esa pobre gente esperando pacientemente la muerte. Y esos no creo que sean sospechosos de ser cucklold manginas occidentales precisamente. Si esa gente, enfrentada a ese destino no les veis luchar por su vida y sin embargo si les veis rogar por ella… ¿qué creéis que una panda de urbanitas de fiesta en una discoteca iban a hacer? ¿Defenderse a base de patadas giratorias como chuck norris? Os equivocáis de enemigo por otro lado, el enemigo no son los cucks del bataclan, ni siquiera los que los mataron… el enemigo es otro de una tribu elegida, lo sabéis perfectamente.


----------



## damnit (7 Ene 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Lo que no entiendo es por qué la policía no entró antes. Sabían de sobra el tipo de animales que estaban dentro. Lo única opción lógica era entrar a fuego matando a todo lo que se moviera. Así habrían salvado muchas vidas. Que ascazo de mundo.



La respuesta a tu pregunta es: el MIEDO AL QUÉ DIRÁN.

Occidente se va a ver arrasado porque nos da miedo hacer algo que nos tilde de intolerantes.


----------



## KOLETA PODRIDA (7 Ene 2022)

Curioso que el fotomontaje del moñeco de plástico aquél en la playa nos la pasaron a todas horas durante semanas, todo un ejercicio de exhibicionismo falsinecrófilo para condicionar a la borregada europeda a aceptar la invasión millones de moromierders que nos trajo la merkel.

En cambio de la masacre de Bataclán enseguida se hizo el silencio mediático, solo una foto y desde lejos, no ha trascendido ninguna imagen ni siquiera en los portales gore, apagón férreo y absoluto, un caso de estado como en el de la manada donde todo el poder del estado podrido y corrupto ha impuesto su ley de silencio.


----------



## CommiePig (7 Ene 2022)

AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS dijo:


> Lo que ocurrió en Bataclan es un fiel reflejo de Occidente.
> 
> Nos vendieron que unos tíos armados hicieron una masacre en una discoteca, pero la cosa fue mucho más oscura. Para los que hemos investigado, se sabe que el asalto duró horas, y además de tiros se hicieron múltiples mutilaciones a los cuerpos (aún vivos). Por ejemplo, cortar los cojones y ponerlos en la boca (SIC, LITERALMENTE, TAL CUAL).
> 
> ...



el lavado de cerebro 24h/365d en televisión, teatro, cine, libros, videojuegos,...acaba dando sus ponzoñosos frutos


marketing globalista totalitario inoculado, y sus resultados


en Occidente se ha perdido la sensatez, es tristísimo ver como estamos retrocediendo tanto en una puta generación


----------



## Aniquiladordestroyer (7 Ene 2022)

A


----------



## Alatristeando (7 Ene 2022)

AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS dijo:


> Aquí el ejemplo de un cuck
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ostras, gracias por el enlace. No tenía ni la más mínima idea. Desde luego debieron morir luchando, si no se defendieron ni lo más mínimo en cierta forma se lo merecen.


----------



## Neosarraceno1 (7 Ene 2022)

La misma mierda que los que aprietan el botón. Dirigidos ambos por la banca sionista.


----------



## Roedr (7 Ene 2022)

damnit dijo:


> A veces pienso que este foro está a tope de gilipollas profundos. Si habéis visto algún video del ISIS, donde ejecutan a sirios, egipcios o iraquíes… se les ve a esa pobre gente esperando pacientemente la muerte. Y esos no creo que sean sospechosos de ser cucklold manginas occidentales precisamente. Si esa gente, enfrentada a ese destino no les veis luchar por su vida y sin embargo si les veis rogar por ella… ¿qué creéis que una panda de urbanitas de fiesta en una discoteca iban a hacer? ¿Defenderse a base de patadas giratorias como chuck norris? Os equivocáis de enemigo por otro lado, el enemigo no son los cucks del bataclan, ni siquiera los que los mataron… el enemigo es otro de una tribu elegida, lo sabéis perfectamente.



El post del OP es de ignorante total, eso está claro. En los campos de concentración nazi los prisioneros iban a la muerte en silencio, esperando su destino. Los reos van a la orca resignados, etc. Así es como el ser humano afronta la muerte cuando la ve inevitable.


----------



## Papo de luz (7 Ene 2022)

JimTonic dijo:


> duro creo que tres horas y entraron porque un pòlicia arrebato una ametralladora a un tio del ejercito frances, dentro de la discoteca los islamistas tenian armamento militar y no podian entrar con las pistolas d ela policia
> 
> 
> segundo, un padre fue a reconocer a su hijo y le enseñaron la mitad d ela cara tapada con una sabana, el medico le dijo que era lo unico reconocible y que era mejor no ver el resto
> ...



Son rituales masonicos. Como Alcasser.


----------



## olympus1 (7 Ene 2022)

AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS dijo:


> Lo que ocurrió en Bataclan es un fiel reflejo de Occidente.
> 
> Nos vendieron que unos tíos armados hicieron una masacre en una discoteca, pero la cosa fue mucho más oscura. Para los que hemos investigado, se sabe que el asalto duró horas, y además de tiros se hicieron múltiples mutilaciones a los cuerpos (aún vivos). Por ejemplo, cortar los cojones y ponerlos en la boca (SIC, LITERALMENTE, TAL CUAL).
> 
> ...



El punto del. personal de discoteca es el que es.


----------



## Floid (7 Ene 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> ......
> 
> Pero por otra parte, a mi juicio ahi esta la raiz del problema del fanatismo religioso, creer que despues de esto habra otra vida, y que sera mejor que esta, y esa idea es comun en todas las mas importantes religiones monoteistas.
> 
> Si no creyesen eso, probablemente se lo hubieran pensado dos veces antes de hacer lo que hicieron.



¿ Entonces crees que si de forma ostentosa los enterraramos mutilados, con sangre de cerdo o de menstruacion o alguna cosa que ellos consideren impura y que les impida entrar al paraiso , dejarian de hacer esas salvajadas ?


----------



## V. R. N (7 Ene 2022)

JimTonic dijo:


> duro creo que tres horas y entraron porque un pòlicia arrebato una ametralladora a un tio del ejercito frances, dentro de la discoteca los islamistas tenian armamento militar y no podian entrar con las pistolas d ela policia
> 
> 
> segundo, un padre fue a reconocer a su hijo y le enseñaron la mitad d ela cara tapada con una sabana, el medico le dijo que era lo unico reconocible y que era mejor no ver el resto
> ...



Curioso..... lo que cuentas que además se reían de los cadáveres y juntaban piezas del cuerpo de distintas personas yo no lo sabía y recuerdo haber seguido muy bien el suceso. 
Pues eso.... cuando algún mierda rojo progre se atreve a defender y tapar a los seguidores del Islam, hay que decirles que ojalá se encuentren en la tesitura de tantas víctimas de atentados en nuestro suelo, así de claro..... ya más asco no me puede dar la izquierda, son mala gente, monstruitos con ínfulas


----------



## Panzerfaust (8 Ene 2022)

Los rojos hicieron muchas cosas peores con monjas y curas, eso no lo cuenta la escoria progre que manipula ahora toda la historia de la guerra civil. No hace mucho fui a visitar una iglesia aquí en Aragón y pague una de las visitas guiadas que había, la guia nos contó que desgraciadamente se habían perdido muchísimas otras de arte y libros por las aberraciones de la guerra civil, evidentemente estaba bien adoctrinada para no decir que habían sido la escoria roja la que había arrasado todo


----------



## Kremlink (8 Ene 2022)

No entendéis nada.
No importa si fue verdad o no. 
Lo importante es CREAR ODIO Y GANAS DE EXTERMINIO DE MOROMIERDAS


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (8 Ene 2022)

Floid dijo:


> ¿ Entonces crees que si de forma ostentosa los enterraramos mutilados, con sangre de cerdo o de menstruacion o alguna cosa que ellos consideren impura y que les impida entrar al paraiso , dejarian de hacer esas salvajadas ?



No, porque seguramente el iman o el ayatola de turno les dirian que al no haber sido por culpa suya, podrian tambien entrar en el paraiso.

La clave esta en la creencia de una vida mas alla de la muerte, sin eso, todo el fanatismo religioso en general se derrumbaria como un castillo de naipes. Y si me apura, tambien todo el sectarismo espiritual en general.


----------



## cuasi-pepito (8 Ene 2022)

El grupo musical que tocaba fué analizado con lupa meses después para ver que tipo de declaraciones hacía. La máxima preocupación es que esas muertes no beneficiasen a LE PEN, el resto les sudaba la polla.

Además los islamistas sabían que atacar a progresen FRANCIA , como CHARLY HEBDO, sale barato porque van a ser los primeros en tragar.

Lo más seguro en FRANCIA para no ser víctima de los islamistas es ser anti-islamista, ya que bo te van a tocar un pelo.

Conozco a una que estaba alojada en el centro en París ese día (no le pilló porque se fué al hotel pronto), y que al día siguiente por la tarde la gente empezase a salir por el centro "sin miedo" (o sea, terracear y posturear) lo considera una victoria...ni un análisis sobre Siria, Isis.

Si con eso la gente ha tragado...imagínate con lo de la plandemia..


----------



## Floid (8 Ene 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> No, porque seguramente el iman o el ayatola de turno les dirian que al no haber sido por culpa suya, podrian tambien entrar en el paraiso.
> 
> La clave esta en la creencia de una vida mas alla de la muerte, sin eso, todo el fanatismo religioso en general se derrumbaria como un castillo de naipes. Y si me apura, tambien todo el sectarismo espiritual en general.



No se hasta que punto sera cierto pero:

La leyenda del general Pershing y las “balas de cerdo”


----------



## JJJ (10 Ene 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Resulta raro que en un asalto "militar" de una discoteca donde estaban asediados afuera por la policía se "entretuvieran" con ese tipo de "festejos" de amputaciones sobre las víctimas. No se, lo lógico es que haya tensión y vigilancia ante el inminente asalto policial. Es raro.



Exacto ,complicidad del ejercito/gobierno. Hay se ve que la policia es más cercana a la sociedad pese a que en este foro hay mucho anti poli cuando el ejercito es obvio que es más esbirro que la policia. En todo caso estoy asqueado de este suceso ya que no sabia que esto fue lo que ocurrio realmente.


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (10 Ene 2022)

Nueva moda en Francia, Agarrar a gente mayor con el coche y acelerar hasta que se la pegan..........







www.burbuja.info


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (14 Dic 2022)




----------



## eL PERRO (14 Dic 2022)

AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS dijo:


> Lo que ocurrió en Bataclan es un fiel reflejo de Occidente.
> 
> Nos vendieron que unos tíos armados hicieron una masacre en una discoteca, pero la cosa fue mucho más oscura. Para los que hemos investigado, se sabe que el asalto duró horas, y además de tiros se hicieron múltiples mutilaciones a los cuerpos (aún vivos). Por ejemplo, cortar los cojones y ponerlos en la boca (SIC, LITERALMENTE, TAL CUAL).
> 
> ...



Cabron, te has copiao de un hilo que ya abri yo en su dia, pero weno no me importa con tal de que se difunda todo

Pues si, asi fue. 4 moros de mierda, literalmente 4 MOROS DE MIERDA, entraron en una sala gigantesca con mil y pico tios blancos, los tuvieron retenidos durante horas, y los iban matando y mutilando uno a uno, cortandoles los cojones y haciendoselos masticar y tragar antes de tironucarlos

Y entre mas de 1000 tios, ninguno tuvo cojones de hacer nada. Se quedaron todos alli como borreguitos esperando obedientemente su turno de ser cojonorebanados, criadillacomidos y tironucados

4 mierdas asaltan una sala con mil tios en arabia, y los 4 mierdas no duran vivos ni 10 segundos antes de que toda la turba se les eche encima y los despelleje vivos. aqui.... pues eso

es que es increible


----------



## socrates99 (14 Dic 2022)

Bat-a-clan

Te miras la peli esa del vampiro negro mata vampiros.


----------



## xqyolovalgo (14 Dic 2022)

Psyop, fake y cutre

De hecho, conozco a un comemierda que afirmaba haber estado allí....

Rascas un poquito, y siempre hay alguna conexión entre estos pseudo-actores de pacotilla y algún centro educativo jesuita, alguna pseudo-logia....

Unos meses después, casualmente, encontró un - muy bien pagado- trabajo de "lo suyo" (campo con muy poca oferta).....

Supongo que una vez que ya te han reventado el culo, tiras para adelante con lo que sea....que la vida son cuatro dias!!


----------



## corto maltes (14 Dic 2022)

AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS dijo:


> Lo que ocurrió en Bataclan es un fiel reflejo de Occidente.
> 
> Nos vendieron que unos tíos armados hicieron una masacre en una discoteca, pero la cosa fue mucho más oscura. Para los que hemos investigado, se sabe que el asalto duró horas, y además de tiros se hicieron múltiples mutilaciones a los cuerpos (aún vivos). Por ejemplo, cortar los cojones y ponerlos en la boca (SIC, LITERALMENTE, TAL CUAL).
> 
> ...



Mi abuelo luchó la guerra civil en el bando republicano yno los podía ni ver.. de lo que más le impactó fue en una emboscada en la que mataron a unos cuantos de estos hijos de puta, que una vez terminada la emboscada ven un saco.. y que coño hay en ese saco?

Cabezas de españoles para una vez terminada la batalla quitarles los dientes de oro..


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (15 Dic 2022)

eL PERRO dijo:


> te has copiao de un hilo que ya abri yo en su dia



Ya me avisaste en su momento 


eL PERRO dijo:


> Otro hijo de la gran puta que COPIPEGA MIS PUTOS HILOS y los hace pasar por suyos para cosechar los megustitas que no so dan por vuestros meritos propios


----------

